

Scientist-developed malware covertly jumps air gaps using inaudible sound - tilt
http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2013-12/03/malware-prototype

======
mschuster91
If researchers made a prototype public _now_ , the NSA/FBI etc. have had this
capability for years already.

